# Snap Tail Worms?



## SMDave (Mar 29, 2008)

Just saw a commercial, they seem pretty gimmicky and expensive, yet the action looks just awesome! I don't know if you can find it on the website, but it does look great. I'm afraid of biting into another gimmick though :roll: . Just thought I'd share.

Here is the website: https://snaptaillures.com/


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 29, 2008)

Total gimick......................................


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2008)

It will work, But it is a gimmick. I would rather spend the $30 elsewhere.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 29, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> NOW OF COURSE any man that sells his own baits is going to say such, no offense! Now a bait that can bitch slap the fish, I am game :lol:




HEHEH yea but mine arent gimmicks, they have flat out put me in the respectable fish category this year!!! The main reason im saying gimmick is cause they have gimick tag lines like "a 99 dollar value for 29.99" and "order now this a limited time offer". They dont even show the fish caught on them, I think I saw only 1 real fish in the video.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 29, 2008)

I dont know much about soft plastics but those dont impress me enough to buy them.


----------



## cjensen (Mar 29, 2008)

If it looks like crap and smells like crap....it is most definitely a load of crap.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2008)

i agree with Bass - buy his worms, no gimmick, just catches fish


----------



## little anth (Mar 30, 2008)

yea spend 30 bucks on senkos or other worms that are proven lures you cant go wrong


----------

